# hi there



## nathan abernathy (Feb 8, 2008)

hello,

my name is nate and i live in the greater sacramento area. i am pretty new to MTB, i have also been pretty single for the last year or so. i was wondering what would be the best way to get to know or approach a female MTB rider?

thank you,

nate


----------



## Dubgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

...check the FAQ/rules thread


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You know , it doesn't really say anything about trying to pick up on women in the Women's Lounge, but it is definitely considered to be in very bad form to do so.


----------



## Dubgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL my bad, I thought I read something about 'we don't wanna hear it in here' or something like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Dubgirl said:


> 'we don't wanna hear it in here'.


Quite frankly, I think your quote should be added to the sticky. Although, it might be better to be a bit more "diplomatic."


----------



## Dubgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

screampint said:


> Quite frankly, I think your quote should be added to the sticky. Although, it might be better to be a bit more "diplomatic."


I totally just spit out my soda. That's funny and true. You found me out for sure-  I prefer efficient speech over sparing anyone's feelings. Then again it's hard to offend me because I expect no less in return.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm pretty new to the forum, but I'm starting to see that the wolves travel in packs. If we humor 1 or 2 of the "help me find a girl" or "what should I buy my girl" questions it appears that more will follow. Does it come in waves or is it always asteady stream? Then again... maybe I'm just cranky today.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Waves, but the more it is encouraged the more they will appear. It did decrease substantially after the stickies were put up at the top, but we still get those that overlook the sticky threads.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

Or the ones that read them and the more recent threads, then decide to go against all the advice they just read and ask anyway


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

And I was gonna give them the benefit of the doubt... I'm too nice sometimes...


----------



## nathan abernathy (Feb 8, 2008)

o i am totally sorry i didn't mean to offend anyone. i'm not really tech savvy so i thought it would be okay. ya'll have a good day.

nate


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*How you doin', baby?*



screampint said:


> You know , it doesn't really say anything about trying to pick up on women in the Women's Lounge, but it is definitely considered to be in very bad form to do so.


I thought I was going to get an entertaining thread but you went and cut it short. Thanks for nothing.

Is your driveway rented or are we good?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Ken in KC said:


> Is your driveway rented or are we good?


I think we're good. I haven't heard from T-Roy (well, I have heard from him, but no answer to that specific question). He's off getting ready for the grand opening of the Hurricane, UT OTE. He just back from the grand opening of the Melrose South Australia OTE. Life's rough for him...

See you in a few weeks!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Fabulous said:


> Or the ones that read them and the more recent threads, then decide to go against all the advice they just read and ask anyway


There was one fly by post by a seemingly sweet guy not too long ago, with lots of good ideas. Don´t ask me to come up with the name of the thread, though.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

formica said:


> There was one fly by post by a seemingly sweet guy not too long ago, with lots of good ideas. Don´t ask me to come up with the name of the thread, though.


Yeah, that was a good one. Covered the subject well w/o ruffling feathers. Perhaps if you revived and stickyficated it? So I can find it next time? Pretty please?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yeah...*



screampint said:


> I think we're good. I haven't heard from T-Roy (well, I have heard from him, but no answer to that specific question). He's off getting ready for the grand opening of the Hurricane, UT OTE. He just back from the grand opening of the Melrose South Australia OTE. Life's rough for him...
> 
> See you in a few weeks!


I've learned more from his long assed voice mail messages about his life and his schedule than I know about my co-workers.

Tell him congrats when you talk to him.


----------



## aimleSSlyriding (Mar 4, 2008)

formica said:


> There was one fly by post by a seemingly sweet guy not too long ago, with lots of good ideas. Don´t ask me to come up with the name of the thread, though.


Here it is: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=372437


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm not speaking for them....*



nathan abernathy said:


> o i am totally sorry i didn't mean to offend anyone. i'm not really tech savvy so i thought it would be okay. ya'll have a good day.
> 
> nate


I wouldn't sweat it too much. It's likely all good. All the people I've met in person from MTBR are among the coolest mountain bikers I know.

What's really important to know is that in this forum you'll find dedicated and strong mountain bikers. And they happen to be women. But they're here because they're mountain bikers.


----------



## nathan abernathy (Feb 8, 2008)

Ken in KC said:


> I wouldn't sweat it too much. It's likely all good. All the people I've met in person from MTBR are among the coolest mountain bikers I know.
> 
> What's really important to know is that in this forum you'll find dedicated and strong mountain bikers. And they happen to be women. But they're here because they're mountain bikers.


very nice post thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

nathan abernathy said:


> very nice post thank you! :thumbsup:


Naw... He's just trying to kiss up...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well sure.....*



screampint said:


> Naw... He's just trying to kiss up...


If I'm going to be sleeping on your couch, I sure don't want all the sexist, priggish things I've said since the last time I've been to the Casa de Screampint to come back and haunt me when I've passed out.... er.... fallen asleep.

My last post makes it all even, right?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Throw in some ice cream and chocolate and we're even.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

First off, I apologize for the lack of earnest advice on the subject. Hearing suggestions like, "be a nice guy" or "join group rides" isn't going to get you laid tonight. 

What you want to do is appeal to our sensual nature, while at the same time, letting us know that you empathize with us as women. How do you do this you ask? One word.

Man thong.

Wear one under your spandex while riding, but make sure it peeks over the top. That little bit of sweaty purple man thong escaping from your shorts will leave the mountain bike ladies breathless. To be prepared for the possibility, nay, THE PROBABILITY of on trail action, I recommend going with a split crotch t-back.

Best of luck!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

LOL! I love you!*

 *in a purely platonic way, that's different than Plutonic, that would be cold.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

LMAO!!! thanks catzilla!!! 

btw, coffee hurts when it comes out your nose


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is some advice from one of your male comrades: 

I'd suggest you've got to be a little cautious and understanding when approaching women in the parking lot or on the trails if they are alone or with just a small group. Understand that out on the trails or in some isolated areas that women, especially riding alone, do have to be a little careful with men they don't know. Unfortunately, there are some sick people out there. We all need to be aware of that, but unfortunately it is more of a concern for women. 

I'm a harmless, washed up old married man, so I'm happy when some nice looking mountain biking chick will say hello to me. More often than not they speak to me because they recognize that I'm a harmless, washed up old married man--I guess I've got it written all over me. But I've learned to be friendly in a non-threatening way and let them initiate conversation. I guess it helps they can tell I'm not trying to pick them up. 

I'd say a good way to meet mountain biking chicks, if you are looking for a relationship, is to get involved in your local IMBA affiliate clubs or going on organized group rides when you can start to get to know them in a non-threatening environment. 

(And definitely wear the thong. You should also breath out of your eye lids like the lava lizards.)


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

catzilla said:


> First off, I apologize for the lack of earnest advice on the subject. Hearing suggestions like, "be a nice guy" or "join group rides" isn't going to get you laid tonight.
> 
> What you want to do is appeal to our sensual nature, while at the same time, letting us know that you empathize with us as women. How do you do this you ask? One word.
> 
> ...


Man thong is two words. I normally wear mine over my spandex, so I don't chaff...plus I can wear the same spandex over and over without washing them and no one will know...I just change my thong color and batta bing...new outfit!!


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

stripes said:


> Are you sure purple's the right color? I would definitely go for a dood wearing a pink man thong.
> 
> Oh yeah, and it's got to be wearing a matching jersey.
> 
> PS. Thanks for posting that..


Don't forget he can join the ladies on the Bra Ride in a coordinating ensemble.

Fiona


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

I was just reading through the stickies to see what was there and found this. 

holy butt cheeks batman, this is/was one funny thread!!!!


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

Ha I remember this one. I wonder if ol' nate ever got himself laid by a mountain biker chick........


----------

